# Hello from Miami, FL



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Welcome. You should be able to find plenty of info and lots of advice on here.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

hello rick, where are you planning on doing most of you're fishing?


----------



## SFL BassHunter (Nov 28, 2017)

Boneheaded said:


> hello rick, where are you planning on doing most of you're fishing?


Looking to do my fishing in the canals of the Everglades, the flats at Loxahatchee preserve and Lake Okeechobee. On Okeechobee I'd be sticking to traveling on the rim ditch canal and fishing the flats. I won't be doing any cross lake running.

Potentially a few times a year maybe Lake Kissimmee and Istokpoga.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

the jonboat seems to be a good fit, but it also sounds like you're looking for a stable platform. Ever think about a used 18 maverick or hewes redfisher? There seems to be alot of them for sale these days at pretty low prices; might fill you're comfort requirements much better than a traditional "micro skiff" and let you cover some water, in the lake or salt water


----------



## SFL BassHunter (Nov 28, 2017)

My jon boat certainly isn't a good fit lol. I wish it was. It's far too tippy for me.
I've never looked at maverick's or hewes. I'll do some looking around. Thanks for the info.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Try this: https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/d/2005-hewes-redfisher-flats/6383256210.html

2005 redfisher with a 90hp 2 stroke $10k


----------



## SFL BassHunter (Nov 28, 2017)

yobata said:


> Try this: https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/d/2005-hewes-redfisher-flats/6383256210.html
> 
> 2005 redfisher with a 90hp 2 stroke $10k


Thanks for the link. I am certainly not ready yet to take the plunge. I'm in research mode at the moment. I first need to get a Truck or SUV. But this will give me a good idea of what to look for when I am ready.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello,

I'm in Miami Myself, I use a Salt Marsh 1444 for a lot of the fishing you are looking into doing. I love it. I duck hunt Lake Okeechobee out of it, with three grown men, 6 bags of decoys and guns and ammo. I think you'd be fine. You can get in a new rig for less than $10k. If you want to link up and check mine out, let me know. I live near Miami International Airport.


----------



## SFL BassHunter (Nov 28, 2017)

paint it black thank you for the info. I looked at the Salt Marsh site, and noticed they also have 2 other sister companies. The Tavenier and Ankona. Seems they have quite a few options in the skiff department and they all look very nice.

I do prefer to go new over used. Especially on the motor. I want to have that warranty in case anything goes wrong with it.

You mentioned the Salt Marsh boat being less than 10k that sounds pretty good to me. I also noticed you currently own a Heron 16. Personally I think either of their 16's would be a better fit for me. I requested a price list from them to see what I would be looking at money wise when the time comes.
How do you like the Heron 16? And how did you like the Ankona's compared to the Salt Marsh boats?

One of the reasons I brought up the Gheenoe and the River Hawk is because they fall into a price category that works for me.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

SFL BassHunter said:


> paint it black thank you for the info. I looked at the Salt Marsh site, and noticed they also have 2 other sister companies. The Tavenier and Ankona. Seems they have quite a few options in the skiff department and they all look very nice.
> 
> I do prefer to go new over used. Especially on the motor. I want to have that warranty in case anything goes wrong with it.
> 
> ...


I currently have both the Salt Marsh 1444 and the Salt Marsh Heron. The Heron as mine sits is around $25k+; the 1444 is under $10k. You'd be surprised how big the 1444 actually is, most people hear 14' boat and think it's tiny, it's got more real estate than you'd expect.

This is my Salt Marsh 1444:









Here's a shot of my Heron:


----------



## SFL BassHunter (Nov 28, 2017)

The 14 looks huge in that picture. But I am sure the picture angle helps lol. Very nice though!


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

Wow! That wrap! 1440 cammo. Next level.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Homestead bayfront stand up! nice boats, but i dont see how either will be drastically more stable than a 15' ass tracker bass boat for two 250-300 lb guys.


----------



## SFL BassHunter (Nov 28, 2017)

This is what I currently have. Not exactly a bass tracker bass boat unfortunately. A bass tracker 175 isn't out of the question for me. Just keeping my options open to more than just bass boats. I like the idea of no wood on the boat. The all aluminum bass boats like the grizzly are also an option for me.


----------

